# Screw the Lakers



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That is all.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Chaser said:


> That is all.


A-FREAKING-MEN! :mrgreen:


----------



## drifter (Feb 19, 2008)

Now there is something to smile about!!!! I can't stand them. Wouldn't it be nice to see the "D" that Houston plays happen here for the Jazz.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

the sad thing is, even after getting thier arse handed to em in game 4, they will still find a way to win the series...
i love to see them get beat up like that, but in the end, kobe will be kobe, pao and odem will show up, and they will prevail.
i just hope the cavs have enough to beat up on em like the celtics did last year!!! that was an awesome series!!
i love how the LA fans still chant MVP every time kobe does something cool... did they not get the memo?
tonight is gonna be good. i would love to see battier go for 20+ like last game, and everyone else step up and keep the energy from the other day
few more hours til tip off :mrgreen:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 hundred... billion! Im a big Laker hater myself, and im not a big rocket fan either but Ill cheer for anybody against LA. The Rockets played awesome on Sunday, hopin for a repeat of that tonight! Their lookin good, but I still want King James to take it all!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Denver hopfully takes them out!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Denver hopfully takes them out!


Thats where it'll have to happen, if it happens. The Rockets are toast... and Ron Artest still sucks.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> and Ron Artest still sucks.


I figured you to be a big Artest fan. :shock: :wink:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*SCREW THE LAKERS!!!* -()/-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > and Ron Artest still sucks.
> ...


No way man.... I can't stand the guy. Pretty weird... I can stand the Birdman, but think Artest is a ball hogging idiot who think's he's much better than anyone else does.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate the lakers. Im a jazz fan. I would love to see James win it this year over the lakers. then James can say he we the champion ship . Im glad Koby last the MVP. I will be watch some of the game tonight. I can only stand watch the game for so long because I get sick of hearing how great Koby is. Dont get me wrong he good but come on he not the best in the world. I like James over koby any day and would rather watch James over Koby any day.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It's good to see such a simple statement spark such interest, and that my sentiments are shared with so many others.

I hate EVERYTHING about the Lakers. From the stupid fans ("We want tacos!", "MVP", "Utah sucks", etc., etc., and the **** sucking celebrities that sit court-side wearing their over-sized sunglasses (indoors, no less!)) to the over-inflated ego of Kobe Bryant, and the coat-tail riding scrubs on the team. It's a friggin' joke with them! 

Haters: HATE ON! -()/- -()/-


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm amazed at how little the Lakers think they have to try to get to a championship. Its like they think they can walk right to it without doing anything but a slow walk. Sad to say I think they beat Houston in game 7 easily (they won't loose a game that matters, if they get to caring). The Lakers plain don't look like they think they have to try to win a game which is fine. Are the Lakers just not caring and just know that when they want to they can turn the switch on and blow their way to the finals, or is the team that has played the Rockets what the Lakers really are? If so why the heck couldn't the Jazz beat them or give them a run for their money? 

My predictions:
Lakers to finals, Cleveland wins in 6 or 7 strictly because the Lakers have the talent to walk through the west but not to beat Lebron who will finally give them something they can't just walk their way through with just talent and no drive or heart.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree the fakers take Houston but I pray the thugs er I mean Nugs take them out. They play with the toughness the Jazz so sorely lack, and so far have brought it every game thru the playoffs. Don't get me wrong, I disdain the Nugs, but in this case anyone who rams it down the Lakers throat, I say go.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> I agree the fakers take Houston but I pray the thugs er I mean Nugs take them out. They play with the toughness the Jazz so sorely lack, and so far have brought it every game thru the playoffs. Don't get me wrong, I disdain the Nugs, but in this case anyone who rams it down the Lakers throat, I say go.


The Nuggets are pretty much the Portland Jailblazers of a few years back. Nothin but thugs and punks on that team, although I do like the coach. I think if for whatever reason they do get past the Nugs, then the Cavs will take them out. I think the Cavs are playing lots better ball than anyone else at this point.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I would also like to express my hate for the Lakers. Phil & Kobe are douche bags!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I would much rather die a slow, painful death than see the Lakers win the championship.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

No worries about the prima donna lakers taking the championship. King James is in the house.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> No worries about the prima donna lakers taking the championship. King James is in the house.


I agree.... it'll be the Cavs easy to the finals and I think the Lakers will eventually wind up there also, but don't think they have the team to run the Cavs out, even in seven. I'd be surprised if they do. They definitely need to ratchet up the intensity to even have a shot.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

+1 Laker Hater, I had a hard time going to sleep after they beat the Nuggets last night; I was soo dissapointed :?


----------

